# summer II availability in Canmore



## Judy (Mar 10, 2021)

For several years, I have been running II ongoing searches to exchange into Canmore (not Banff) in June, July, or August.  No matter how early I put in my request, I never get anything.  Do owners rent rather than deposit,  do I not have enough trading power, or is the quality of my deposit too low?  I've done multiple ongoing searches with Celebrity Resorts Orlando 2-bedroom July 4 week (good-not great trading power, but low quality) and also instant searches with Worldmark (supposedly high trading power and quality).  Still nothing.  I usually end up staying at Worldmark Canmore, but I'd like a larger unit in one of II's other Canmore resorts.  I haven't tried an ongoing search with Worldmark.  Do you think I'd have a better chance with that?


----------



## travel maniac (Mar 13, 2021)

Not a WM owner so don't know first hand. But my opinion is that chances of an ongoing search being successful are highly unlikely in Canmore during summer.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 13, 2021)

My guess is there aren't summer deposits.  Owners either use or rent rather than deposit.


----------



## Judy (Mar 13, 2021)

That's what I was expecting, but not wanting to hear.

Is there anyone here who owns in Canmore, or someone who has successfully exchanged into Canmore for a summer week?
Is is possible that deposits are held for Canadians?  (I live in the USA)


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 13, 2021)

I've checked for these resorts as well. I have not spotted a summer week.   I saw a Banff rocky Mtn Resort for July a couple years ago via Getaways.   I have seen them for spring/late fall/winter but I think the summer weeks are likely rented vs deposited.


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 13, 2021)

Judy said:


> For several years, I have been running II ongoing searches to exchange into Canmore (not Banff) in June, July, or August.  No matter how early I put in my request, I never get anything.  Do owners rent rather than deposit,  do I not have enough trading power, or is the quality of my deposit too low?  I've done multiple ongoing searches with Celebrity Resorts Orlando 2-bedroom July 4 week (good-not great trading power, but low quality) and also instant searches with Worldmark (supposedly high trading power and quality).  Still nothing.  I usually end up staying at Worldmark Canmore, but I'd like a larger unit in one of II's other Canmore resorts.  I haven't tried an ongoing search with Worldmark.  Do you think I'd have a better chance with that?



Summer Canmore units are rare.  Your Celebrity Resorts unit would not have enough trade power to get summer.  You're best bet would be to do an ongoing search with a 3BR WM "phantom" deposit.  The only ones that I've occasionally seen for summer is the Grand Canadian (next to the WM).  Those units are larger.  I've seen more Banff Rocky Mtn for summer than Canmore but the Banff units are smaller, not larger.  We own summer Banff and never deposit that unit with an exchange company.  We either rent ours or do a direct swap


----------



## travel maniac (Mar 13, 2021)

Personally, I wouldn't want to be anywhere close to Banff in summer   The hoardes of people in and around Banff/Canmore on the weekend is crazy! Although there is no shoulder season anymore, spring and/or fall is the best time to be in the area. I second Djyamyam on Grand Canadian Rockies units - they're spacious 2 bedroom units (for Banff/Canmore). The condition of the units we've stayed in is decent. The location is pretty good as well.

You may find some units at Paradise resort club and/or Grand Rockies. Their 2/3 bedroom units are decent size but the management is atrocious. And they have resort fees on top. 

Solara Canmore is a beautiful resort and their 2 bedroom units, especially top floor units are top notch. Solara also has an indoor theatre for approx 100 people! The views from some of the rooms are spectacular!

For those planning a trip to the area, be aware of new parking fees in Banff (downtown) and Canmore (Quarry lake) that come into effect sometime this year.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 15, 2021)

Summer is definitely hard to get in Canmore/Banff. I have WM and a summer week at BRMR and they are easy to rent out or swap for something desirable. The only time I got caught with my BRMR was last year since I had it rented out to an American and by the time he cancelled I couldn't find a renter.  SInce we live close by we ended up using the week. Banff/Jasper area with no tour buses was amazing.  Although the units are small and in the case of BRMR a bit on the dated side you are here to experience the Rockies when the weather is glorious.  I understand that some people feel the need to get the best resorts but I try to get the best area in the best season. The quality of the resort is secondary to the location and you just can't beat Banff in the summer.


----------



## Judy (Mar 15, 2021)

I agree, Tacoma.  I've stayed at Banff Rocky Mountain Resort.  But we are visiting family in Calgary, so Banff is a bit too far.


----------



## barto (Jun 23, 2021)

Might be worth trying to find someone renting their unit if you can't find an exchange.  kijiji.ca is not a bad place to search - both Tacoma and I have used that to rent our places (and I've definitely used it to rent from others).  Otherwise there are Facebook groups for various areas in Canada, or try the Marketplace, I suppose.
You might want to reconsider Banff as it's only another 15-ish minutes from Canmore...
Probably too late by now anyway, just saw this thread now!


----------



## echino (Jun 23, 2021)

Neven seen summer weeks in Canmore in II, but I have successfully exchanged into Banff Rocky Mountain Resort for the week that included August long weekend. Units are very small there, but the location is good. Banff and Canmore are very close.


----------



## Judy (Jun 23, 2021)

We live in the US.  We had to cancel our trip because Canada extended the border closing past our trip dates.


----------



## lily28 (Jul 13, 2021)

i also have to cancel our worldmark canmore trip for this august as canada extrmded travel ban and too much uncertainty for august stay.  then AA cancel our fire today flight to calgary which was an ominous sign to me that canada will not open anytime soon
luckily able to rebook for next august as hopefully canada eill be open by then


----------



## Wahoo Josh (Jul 24, 2021)

Thanks for this dialogue.  We are looking to the summer of 2022 for a Canadian Rockies vacation.


----------



## echino (Aug 19, 2021)

I just got an exchange confirmed via II into Grand Canadian Resort Vacation Club 2br for August 2022. I had an ongoing search with my Hyatt points.


----------



## Judy (Aug 19, 2021)

echino said:


> I just got an exchange confirmed via II into Grand Canadian Resort Vacation Club 2br for August 2022. I had an ongoing search with my Hyatt points.


That's great


----------

